# Freddy hurt! All well



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, after a 30 minute snooze he has bounced back, quite literally. I think perhaps I can stop worrying, as I can now see no trace of a limp. If it is stiff in the morning I will think again, but for now the panic is over.

But I hate to feel I made him cry. I now have the Joni Mitchell song running through my head - "I wish I had a river...".


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m glad Freddy is feeling better. I know how you feel, even if it’s not intentional we feel so bad when accidents happen. :-(


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw, I hate those accidental ouches. Glad he’s bounced back and I hope he keeps bouncing.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no! Glad he is feeling better. 

I had a similar scare with Ritter last week. He and Galen had the zoomies and were crashing around the living room like giant hairy pinballs. The game ended when the pair leapt onto the sofa. Ritter got his leg stuck in a gap with Galen on top of it. Ritter shrieked until I removed Galen and carefully extracted the leg from the gap. Ritter then carefully hopped down and was hobbled on three legs for a few minutes. Within half an hour he was acting like nothing had ever happened. I'm sure getting his leg stuck was painful, but I think this is also the first time he was ever hurt this way. He was probably scared and surprised the world could turn on him so suddenly.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad he's recovered, and I hope you do, too, fjm.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He’s punching above his weight going after Tilley. I don’t think you can win an argument with a cat, especially with one who knows the safe, high places. Glad both are okay


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am glad Freddy is okay


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely no sign of any problem this morning. I think that, like Galen, it was the fright as much as anything. I am having to work on the cat teasing, though - every now and then the three of them gang up on her and, dog savvy as she is, Tilly will hit back. As Freddy is the only one daft enough to get within reach he bears the brunt and gets hysterical, Sophy gets protective, and we have a rapidly escalating bark fest! It all happens in seconds, and no one is really hurt, but there is always the potential for that when claws and teeth are in play.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My heart leaped to my throat when I saw the headline. I'm so glad it was no more than a scare and an owwie.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You remind me that I must edit the title, Rose!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi fjm! I’m so glad Freddy wasn’t hurt! I know how guilt can set in, even for things that just couldn’t be helped.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm so glad all is well with Freddy. That said, I'll never forget the day one of our German shepherds wanted to check out the litter of kittens housed in our bedroom closet. I heard a dog screaming in fright - the mama cat was chasing the German shepherd down the hall with intent to inflict major injury. That dog never ventured near the cat again!


----------

